# #Friendly Distancing - Am 14.04.2020 ab 18Uhr  "Corona-Charity-Stream" der Friendly-Fire Crew



## INU.ID (2. April 2020)

*Gronkh-Stream @ Twitch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



> *Bereits in zwei Wochen &#8211; genauer: am 14. April, also am Dienstag  nach Ostern &#8211; findet ein außerplanmäßiger &#8222;Corona-Charity-Stream&#8220;  statt.*
> 
> Die elf Mitglieder des Friendly-Fire-Ensembles treffen  sich dazu natürlich nicht an einem zentralen Ort, sondern streamen aus  ihren eigenen vier Wänden &#8211; Motto: #stayhome. Mit dabei sind abermals  MrMoreGame, Der Heider, PhunkRoyal, Pandorya, FisHC0p, Gronkh und das  Team PietSmiet.
> 
> *Die Erlöse sollen diesmal Vereinen zugute kommen, die  besonders schwer von der Corona-Krise betroffen sind.*



Quelle: Friendly Fire 5: Spendensumme kratzt an 1,2 Mio. Euro-Marke / Termin fuer Corona-Stream - GamesWirtschaft.de

Weitere Quellen habe ich noch nicht gefunden, da die Sache wohl noch relativ frisch bzw. kurzfristig geplant wurde. Ich selbst habe davon erst vor wenigen Minuten im Livestream von Phunk Royal erfahren. Ich werde weitere Quellen unten verlinken, und auch die genaue Startzeit noch nachtragen. Und natürlich auch auf welchem Kanal gestream wird.

Quellen:

Friendly Fire 5-Summe steht fest und Corona-Charity-Stream für April angekündigt

Friendly Fire 5 verbucht Spendenrekord und startet Corona-Charity


----------



## INU.ID (12. April 2020)

*AW: #Friendly Distancing - Am 14.04.2020 [ab 18Uhr?]  "Corona-Charity-Stream" der Friendly-Fire Crew*



> *Friendly Distancing*
> 
> Unter dem Motto _#Friendly Distancing_  soll am 14. April 2020 ein außerplanmäßiger Charity-Stream inmitten der  Corona-Krise stattfinden. Die Mitglieder des Friendly-Fire-Teams  streamen dabei auf ihren Twitch-Kanälen von ihrem jeweiligen Zuhause  aus. Mit den erzielten Spendeneinnahmen sollen Vereine und  Hilfsorganisationen unterstützt werden, die besonders stark von der COVID-19-Pandemie betroffen sind oder Betroffenen helfen, u. a. Aktion Deutschland Hilft, CADUS, Jugendnotmail, Berliner Stadtmission, Gängeviertel Hamburg und Die Arche.


 Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friendly_Fire_(Charity-Livestream)#Friendly_Distancing



> Am kommenden Dienstag, den *14. April ab 18 Uhr* streamen Gronkh,  PietSmiet, Pandorya, PhunkRoyal, Florian Heider, fishc0p, eosAndy,  NancyWenzMakeup und MrMoregame in einer Sonderausgabe ihres bekannten  Charity Streams unter dem Motto #FriendlyDistancing.


Quelle: Xbox One: Friendly Fire Corona Charity Stream startet in Kürze


Friendly Fire bekämpft Corona: Alles zum Charity-Livestream von Gronkh, PietSmiet & Co.


Friendly Fire: Corona-Charity-Stream am 14. April 2020 angekündigt


Friendly Fire #FriendlyDistancing: Corona-Charity-Stream am 14. April 


Covid-19: Friendly Fire veranstaltet Corona-Charity-Stream


----------



## INU.ID (14. April 2020)

Gronkh@Twitch



> PietSmiet@Twitch
> 
> Pandorya@Twitch
> 
> ...



Spendenstand
 19:30Uhr - 66.000€
19:59Uhr - 74.440€
21:15Uhr - 100.000€
00:00Uhr - 130.000€
03:30Uhr - 140.000€

Vorläufiger Endstand
~04:30Uhr - 143.000€



Hier könnt ihr spenden: #FriendlyDistancing von Team Friendly Fire : Mach mit bei meiner Spendenaktion​


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. April 2020)

Die Frage ist ja, hat STAIY das Ok gegeben .


----------

